# 2011 babies at Lakota Creek Ranch so far



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Silver buck: Coors









Coors brother Killian









The light fawn is Apache, and his dark brother Comanche









Comanche's adorable face









Browning (Annie's Son)









Annie Mae and Browning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ...they are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG I can't stand it They are so cute, I just want to grab it out of the screen and hold it. I can't wait for mine :leap:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I have to wait untill April! Ugg! I want to hug them all!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Between you pics here and me sitting waiting on a friends doe to kid right now I think I can wait till April and warmer weather for mine to kid! 

Beautiful kids you have


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha yea Lord knows it's been cold. They are darling though. I love kidding season!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww  Lucky you...I have six weeks to wait!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oooohhhhhh I can't stand it they are soooooooo stinking cute and fuzzy! Don't know if you have see dispicable me, but the little girl when she is talking about the unicorn at the carnival, and she says "IT'S SO FLUFFY" in that gruff loud voice lol. That's what I am saying about those kids!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OOOOOHHHHHHH THEY ARE SOOOOO CUUUUUUTE!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all sooo adorable! I love Coors Silver color! Comanche has the most adorable face! They are all so precious, and look so hugable!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Their adorable, love the silver one!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are really cute now why won't my doe kid now so I have some kids to play with LOL


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh they are SOOOOO Cute!! Love the golden colored boy!!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all! 

We had two more born the other day.

That was a hard birth. Danika went into labor and dropped the first kid about 7am. Then the trouble started. She stopped pushin. I knew she had at least one more in there. I went in and felt fur. The sac had been broken. I couldn't get him out. So my brother went in and when he got him out, it was a breach and big 10 lb baby...dead. 

My fiance felt something on the outside, so I went back in (poor big mama) and sure enough there was another one in there. So I got to pullin but wasn't getting anywhere. I had a front foot and a back foot. So I had to reposition and get that kid out. Cuz again, that sac broke. I pulled her out breach and she was alive.

The next day I went out and Danika had not yet passed her placenta and was not feeding her babies.

Long story short, we gave her oxytocin, banamine, penicillin, vitamin B, and nutradrench (all under vet supervision) and she is getting better now. We are still supplementing the babies because mom is still week.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwe poor momma. Man that sounds scary! I would have FREAKED!!! I hope noone does that to me, but I know if I do this for long something is bound to happen sooner or later?
Anyhow..........glad everything is going well, and momma is getting better! Good luck on a speedy recovery, and good growing kids!


----------



## flyindranch (Jan 3, 2011)

They are ADORABLE... So 1 doeling outta that batch of boys huh..


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

glad to hear they're doing ok!  is mama looking after babies by now? or are you bottle feeding? would love to see more pics!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We've had a few more babies now...that black doeling died unexpectedly. But I have two more doelings. One white and one big black girl. I'll start posting some pictures when I get more up to date ones.


----------

